# Does Nolvadex  consider to be Illegal Steroids in the US. ?



## big_tom (Nov 29, 2005)

Does Nolvadex  consider to be Illegal Steroids in the US. ?
Me and my buddy almost done with our cycle . currently we are outside the US. But we will be back in 2-3 weeks ,because the collage will start in January . We will be donning 
PCT on the airplane . we can delay the PCT for a couple of days so we don???t have to take it on the airplane. But we will have to carry the Nolvadex  in our luggage .

Questions . 
1- Would the US customs consider Nolvadex   as Steroids  ? are we going to be send back (deported for just Nolvadex  )
2- Can they even confiscated ?
3- in case it???s only a trouble of confiscation , can a doctor in the US write prescription for us ?
4- Nolvadex  is prescription drug for women only from my understanding. Is there is any medical case where men can use it (in this case we can get a prescription from a doctor over here ,would that even count for an excuse ).


----------



## Mudge (Nov 29, 2005)

It is not a steroid, some people have brought it into the country successfully. I'd suggest disguising it as aspirin or something.

Unless you have some form of cancer I dont see you getting a prescription anytime soon. You can find it easily on the internet.


----------



## big_tom (Nov 29, 2005)

Mudge , you r fast. so u  saying I can order Nolvadex from a website that runs within the US ,right (shpping within the usa)? otherwise the stuff can be confiscated by the US customs too.

thanx for the qucik reply


----------



## gococksDJS (Nov 29, 2005)

big_tom said:
			
		

> because the collage will start in January


 you go to the collage?


----------



## Mudge (Nov 29, 2005)

There are many research sites on the internet that sell liquid nolvadex for 'research purposes.'


----------



## Pirate! (Nov 30, 2005)

As soon as you get to the U.S. you can buy it legally from www.ag-guys.com.


----------



## LAM (Nov 30, 2005)

US Customs could care less about the importation of a prescription medication that is not  a scheduled drug.


----------

